# Question about interior speakers



## A-ONE (Jul 10, 2005)

I just picked up a 02' GXE and im looking to change out the interior speakers, both front and back. 

i looked at this site http://www.mjmautoinnovations.com/nissan and saw that the back are 7". Where the hell do you get 7" speakers? all i see is 6 1/2 sizes. Im just curious to know what some of you all have done to your sentras as far as aftermarket speakers, and what sizes u have on the front and back. On the site it says u must use an adapter for the front speakers, to make them 6 1/2. 

Anyone put 6x9's or 6 1/2 ?

A-ONE


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

front is 6.5" with a 2" depth, rear is 6.75" with a....2" depth maybe?

You can fit up to 1" thick spacers in the front though, allowing you to use speakers with anywhere up to a 3" depth, which is adequate for just about anything out there. I'm not sure if you can fit a spacer for the rears, there's not much room between the deck and the deck lid for cone clearance, and there's not much room between the deck and the torsion bars for motor clearance. I put some infinity kappa 6.75's back there for a few months and they fit, I don't have anything back there now though and I like it much better that way.


----------



## A-ONE (Jul 10, 2005)

thank you for the reply sr20dem0n. I chose the speakers i want for the front, but im still looking for the back. 6.75 isnt very easy to come by.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you can fit 6.5 back there, you'll just need to drill your own mounting holes


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Can't you just use the extra metal rings that come with the speakers I think they're called mounting brackets.


----------

